# Craftsman Chainsaw help..358.350203 model



## caboose (Apr 23, 2008)

How do you get the drive sprocket off the main shaft? Mine is worn and I need to replace the bearings/bushing? Is there a special tool? If so, where can I order one?
It has a Craftsman name on it, but does anyone know who really made this chainsaw. It runs very well..2.8 cu.in./46cc 2-Cycle Chainsaw.
Thanks, this is my first post and a great forum website.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Your saw is a Poulan, sorry can't help with the rest. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes there is a special tool, you could order it from a Poulan chainsaw dealer. You can get them off with a hammer and punch if your careful. They are left hand thread and you need to lock the engine with a piston stop or you could use the "Rope Trick". Unscrew the clutch to remove the clutch drum/sprocket assembly, remember that it comes of clockwise and goes back on counter clockwise.


----------

